# Cutscenes Asynchron



## Borrmie (21. Juni 2010)

hallo liebe leute
ich habe ein problem das ich jetzt schon recht lang habe und mir einfach tierisch auf die nerven geht und zwar:
in jedem spiel was ich installiert habe auf meinen rechner ist der Sound Asynchron zum Bild in den Cutscenes.
hier sind mal ein paare Spielebeispiele:
----Dragon Age
----The Last Remnant
----Assasins Creed 2
----Mass Effect 2
----Devil May Cry 4

und hier mal meine PC daten

Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (build 7600), 64-bit
----Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz
----2.67 GHz Performance Rated at: 7.3425 GHz
----4.0 GB RAM
----GeForce GTS 250
----Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
----2.7 GB Video RAM
----3D 
----Hardware T&L
----Pixel Shader version	 4.0
----Vertex Shader version	 4.0


----------

